# Side By Side



## knottaray (Jun 12, 2008)

This morning all of a sudden our side by side Frigidaire has no lights on freezer door nor will dispence water nor ice.
Model GLHS36EESB2 I checked wire on top of door hinge and it is connected. any ideas where I should go from here as I am on budget layed off.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Definelty check that wire harness for any loose/broken wires, also check the door safety switch ( light switch )....if the refrigierator "thinks" the freezer door is open the dispensor and light will be turned off. If the wires and switch check ok, the dispensor board(s) would be suspect.









Switch-light/lamp,frzr door

jeff.


----------



## knottaray (Jun 12, 2008)

*Side by Side*

Thanks Jeff

There seems to be a burnt plastic smell in the kitchen but everything else on the fridge is working including the ice maker.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Door and icemaker are two different systems.....if something happens to the dispensor boards or switch the FZ door will fail but the icemaker may/will still work.

jeff.


----------



## knottaray (Jun 12, 2008)

*Frigidaire Side by Side water and ice no dispense*

I checked all wires and they are tight and not broken. Where do i find the dispenser board(s)?


----------



## knottaray (Jun 12, 2008)

*single out problem*

PC Board Power has the smell and look burnt on tranformer. Also want to replace Harness ribbon just in case going from it to the control panel on front. Where should I order these two parts.Hopefull I traced the proper part numbers but he Board has P/N 40498600 on it. 

# 5304431764 PC Board POWER
# 5304430811 Harness Ribon 

Frigidaire GLHS36EESB2

serial 4A61107826


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

I had exact same problem --- the ice maker, and door dispenser completely stopped working, so did the inside light on the freezer side. Service guy came out and diagnosed it as a failed motherboard. He ordered the part and returned a couple weeks later to slap it in. No change. So he picks up the phone and calls Frigidaire, who tells him to take a look at a wire harness to see if it fell into the waterpan and shorted out. Sure enough, that's the culprit. it seems they glue these harnesses to the chasasis, but the glue will "dry out" and the connector falls into the water. Took 6 weeks for the part to come in!!

Luckily for me, my unit was still under the extended warranty, because if it wasn't, you know as well as I that they would have made me pay for the service as well as the part, even though they knew they screwed the pooch on this one. I hate the fact that they knew about this and didn't do something proactive about it, but the least they could have done is keep a part they fully expect to fail on hand to limit the down time!!!

I will be sure to buy a different brand when it's time for a new one....


----------

